# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Հանդիպում վոլեյբոլի խաղադաշտում

## Ռեդ

Ե՞րբ, որտե՞ղ, ո՞վ  :Wink: 
+*Red_Devils*
+*Վահիկ*
Հ.Գ. Աղջիկներն էլ կարող են գալ  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

վերջին անգամ խաղացել եմ 7 տարի առաջ. ժամ որ ասեք ես կարողա գամ

----------


## Davo'o

> Ե՞րբ, որտե՞ղ, ո՞վ 
> +*Red_Devils*
> +*Վահիկ*
> Հ.Գ. Աղջիկներն էլ կարող են գալ


+1 
հինգ վեց տարի պարապել եմ դպրոցական տարիներիս:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ե՞րբ, որտե՞ղ, ո՞վ 
> +*Red_Devils*
> +*Վահիկ*
> Հ.Գ. Աղջիկներն էլ կարող են գալ


Դե մենք էլ վոլեյբոլի աստղեր ենք համարվում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

+1  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ցանցի տակ լավն եմ, մնւմ ա ժամը հարամար լինի :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Սենց էլ լռվանք էլի

----------


## VisTolog

Ե՞րբ, որտե՞ղ

----------


## Ceceron

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչի համար եմ գրում սա..... Ուրեմն մեր ֆիրմայում՝ SYNOPSYS-ում, կա ձևավորված վոլեյբոլի թիմ... մենք մեր ֆիրմայի գլխավորության հետ ունենք պայմանավորվածություն մեր մարզումների հովանավորության հետ կապված... բայց կա մի պայման -» հովանավորությունը կտևի 6 ամիս ու կշարունակվի, եթե էդ ընթացքում մենք  կազմակերպենք մրցաշար IT ոլորտի ֆիրմաների միջև.... Եթե կան մարդիք, ովքեր աշխատում են այդ ոլորտի ֆիրմայում և կարող են թիմ ստեղծել (կամ արդեն ունեն) թող ձայն հանեն… մրցաշար կազմակերպենք ու խաղանք միմյանց հետ

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչի համար եմ գրում սա..... Ուրեմն մեր ֆիրմայում՝ SYNOPSYS-ում, կա ձևավորված վոլեյբոլի թիմ... մենք մեր ֆիրմայի գլխավորության հետ ունենք պայմանավորվածություն մեր մարզումների հովանավորության հետ կապված... բայց կա մի պայման -» հովանավորությունը կտևի 6 ամիս ու կշարունակվի, եթե էդ ընթացքում մենք  կազմակերպենք մրցաշար IT ոլորտի ֆիրմաների միջև.... Եթե կան մարդիք, ովքեր աշխատում են այդ ոլորտի ֆիրմայում և կարող են թիմ ստեղծել (կամ արդեն ունեն) թող ձայն հանեն… մրցաշար կազմակերպենք ու խաղանք միմյանց հետ


Հմմ, կարելի ա մտածել: Ֆուտբոլ լիներ՝ ուրիշ բան, ֆուտբոլի շատ ուժեղ թիմ ունենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. «Հանդիպում վոլեյբոլի խաղադաշտում» և «Վոլեյբոլ» թեմաները միացվում են:*

----------

